# Rätselhaftes Forellensterben



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*Rätselhaftes Forellensterben​*
Ein interessantes Video aus der Mediathek des bayerischen Rundfunkes:
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/se...-sueden/forellen-fischsterben-fische-100.html

In einigen Flüssen wie der Isar sterben im Sommer massenhaft Bachforellen.

Sie ziehen ins flache Wasser, verfärben sich dunkel bis schwarz und sterben dann ab.

Auch in Iller, Lech und Ammer würde das passieren.

Das auch schon seit Jahren...

*Genetisch fremder Besatz als Rettung?*
Sonst wird ja immer erzählt, dass man nur Fische besetzen soll, die aus dem genetischen "Pool" des zu besetzenden Gewässers kommen würden, will man nachhaltig bewirtschaften..

Hier wird nun versucht, einen Stamm neu zu besetzen, der sich bis dato als resistent erwiesen habe, der wird aus Schwaben besorgt.

Denn trotz vieler, jahrelanger Forschung sei man nun mit dem Latein am Ende. Man wisse bis heute nicht, an was die Fische sterben, ob es ein Virus eine sonstige Krankheit oder andere Gründe seien.  

Und dieser Besatz mit "resistenten" Fischen wäre sozusagen die letzte Chance, werden Dr. Hanfland vom LFV Bayern und der Fischzüchter Oliver Born zitiert, von dem der resistente Stamm bezogen wird..

In der Isar soll vorerst nicht besetzt werden. Der Versuch soll jetzt zuerst in Ammer und Iller stattfinden.

Ob der "Freilandversuch" funktioniere, würde sich in den  nächsten Jahren zeigen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Das Problem ist seit über 5 Jahren bekannt. So weit ich weiß betrifft es ausschließlich das bayerische Alpenvorland und Teile von Österreich.

Ich bin echt gespannt, was da irgendwann als Ursache gefunden wird. Wenn man sich das als Laie durchdenkt, kann es eigentlich nur mit dem Wasser (irgendeine Veränderung) und der Genetik des Fische zusammenhängen. Ein Virus wäre vermutlich mittlerweile bei den unternommenen Anstrengungen gefunden worden. Bakterien erst recht.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Mittlerweile weiß man zumindest, dass es ein Lebewesen ist, dass die Krankheit auslöst.
Der Erreger ist durch das Wasser ansteckend und lässt sich mit UV-Licht abtöten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Quelle?


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

http://huberpower.com/wordpress/?p=3274

Unter proliferative darkening syndrome findet man etwas dazu, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem proliferative kidney disease (PKD), dass Forellen auch schwarz färbt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Interessant: 
Die Sendung war ja gestern, der von Dir verlinkte Bericht (DANKE!!!!) ist vom 13. Juli......

Da wird aber auch geschrieben, dass rein gar nix sicher ist, woher das kommt und was die Ursache ist, nur dass UV-Behandlung und in geringerem Maße Aktiv-Kohle-Filter die Sterblichkeit verringern können.

Es wird ja bei den da geschilderten Untersuchungen ja extra noch erwähnt, dass die Fische nicht unter Viren, Bakterien oder sonstigen Krankheitserregern leiden würden (Dr. Julia Schwaiger)..

So eindeutig wie Du, dass es ein Lebewesen sein soll, kann ich das nirgends rauslesen - habs aber vielleicht (zugegeben) auch überlesen...


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



> Die Sendung war ja gestern, der von Dir verlinkte Bericht (DANKE!!!!) ist vom 13. Juli......



Vom 13. Juli *2013* wohlgemerkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

wieder zu früh gedrückt - jepp


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant:
> Die Sendung war ja gestern, der von Dir verlinkte Bericht (DANKE!!!!) ist vom 13. Juli......
> 
> Da wird aber auch geschrieben, dass rein gar nix sicher ist, woher das kommt und was die Ursache ist, nur dass UV-Behandlung und in geringerem Maße Aktiv-Kohle-Filter die Sterblichkeit verringern können.
> ...






> Die intensive UV-C-Strahlung im besonders wirksamen Bereich von 254 nm Wellenlänge und einer UV-Bestrahlungsdosis von ca. 400 – 500 J/m2 wirkt direkt auf den Erbinformationsträger (DNA) von Mikroorganismen, Viren und Bakterien ein. Durch Veränderung der DNA wird die Zellteilung des Mikroorganismus unterbunden – er kann sich nicht mehr vermehren und verliert seine gesundheitsschädigende Wirkung.



Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass es ein lebender Auslöser ist. 
(Genau genommen lebt ein Virus aber nicht.)
Mit UV-Strahlung lassen sich natürlich auch andere Moleküle als DNA zerstören, zum Beispiel allerhand Kunststoffe. 
Wirklich eindeutig ist das nicht.

Ich glaube, das ist die originale Untersuchung.
http://www.fischereiverband.at/sites/default/files/Bachforellensterben_fuer_Internet.pdf
Daraus:


> Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt ist von einer
> viralen Genese der Erkrankung auszugehen. Allerdings
> steht ein entsprechender Virusnachweis noch aus.



Ein Virus liegt schon nahe, habs mal so grob überflogen.
Interesant ist auch, dass nur die Bachforelle und der Tigerfisch, also Bachforelle x Bachsaibling auch betroffen ist, alle anderen Salmoniden bleiben verschont. Umweltschadstoffe sind meistens weniger wählerisch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein Virus liegt schon nahe, habs mal so grob überflogen.
> Interesant ist auch, dass nur die Bachforelle und der Tigerfisch, also Bachforelle x Bachsaibling auch betroffen ist, alle anderen Salmoniden bleiben verschont. Umweltschadstoffe sind meistens weniger wählerisch.



Wir sind ja hier alle nur am Spekulieren, aber ich glaube nicht so recht an die Virus-Theorie. Dann müssten meiner Meinung nach auch Forellen außerhalb der Alpenregion betroffen sein. Das "virenverseuchte" Wasser fließt ja weiter gen Norden.

Und es würde sich die Frage stellen, wo der Virus plötzlich vor ca. 5 Jahren her kam.

Und warum bestimmte Forellenstämme offensichtlich resistent sind (das zumindest ist ja aktuell die Annahme).

Fragen über Fragen ...

Ich habe mich beruflich eine recht lange Zeit als Medizininformatiker mit dem Umfeld der sog. personalisierten Diagnostik & Therapie beschäftigt. Im Prinzip heißt das nichts anderes, als dass Menschenrassen (Asiaten, Afroamerikaner, Europäer, ...) und teils Einzelindividuen anhand ihrer genetischen Veranlagung völlig unterschiedlich auf Umwelteinflüsse, Nahrung, Medikamente etc. reagieren. Bei gleicher Nahrungsaufnahme bekommen Afroamerikaner z.B. 25% mehr Herzinfarkte als weiße Amerikaner. Anderes Beispiel: Reaktion auf Alkohol (Ein guter Kumpel von mir ist Mongole. 1 Bier und ne Backpfeife und der ist hackevoll |supergri)

Warum soll das nicht auch bei den Fischen so sein? Es brauch sich nur irgendwas an der Wasserzusammensetzung verändert haben (Stichwort Klimawandel).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Es zeigt sich halt, dass die ganzen "Experten", Wissenschaftler, die vom Verband, die von der Fischereifachberatung etc., die sowohl Angelvereinen immer erzählen, wie sie bewirtschaften sollen und die selber ihre eigenen Projekte (Bau diverser Stauseen mit Nährstoffüberfrachtung) nicht in Griff kriegen, hier ein bisschen im Spekulieren sind, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...

Aber dann laut Fernsehbericht und Aussage Freilandversuche mit fremden Stämmen machen -  das sollte sich mal ein Verein erlauben...

Ich finde das spannend und werde das ein bisschen weiter verfolgen, wie das so ausgeht..


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Es kann zu dem sein, dass ein Virus knallhart auf die Bedingungen eines Lebensraum angepasst ist! Daher bleibt das betroffene Gebiet erstmal klein! Da es keine weitere Verbreitung gibt, hört sich das stark nach dieser Anpassung an. Hier Übergang von Bafo zu Äschenregion!
Außerdem passen sich "auf Dauer" Erreger und Opfer aufeinander an!

Und wenn da 9 von 10 abnippeln, was passiert dann mit den Überlebenden spätestens im nächsten Jahr?

Und wen da im folgenden Jahr wieder 9 von 10 das Zeitliche segnen, dann klingt das nicht so, als ob dies die "1" vom Vorjahr sind, sondern diese "neuen" Fische müssen irgendwo herkommen. 
Wenn das Bestazfische sind und die an den Lebensraum nicht angepasst sind und auf den ihrem Immunsystem unbekannten Erreger treffen ist klar, wer da den evolutionären/systembedingten Vorteil zu seinen Gunsten ausspielt.

Anstatt da mit Besatzfischen rum zu experimentieren, würde ich erstmal alles diesbezügliche einstellen und abwarten. Es ist die Ungeduld des Menschen, das schnell regeln zu wollen!


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir sind ja hier alle nur am Spekulieren, aber ich glaube nicht so recht an die Virus-Theorie. Dann müssten meiner Meinung nach auch Forellen außerhalb der Alpenregion betroffen sein. Das "virenverseuchte" Wasser fließt ja weiter gen Norden.



Die Diskussion auf Seite 35-36 fasst ganz gut zusammen, warum ein Virus als Auslöser naheliegt. http://www.fischereiverband.at/sites/default/files/Bachforellensterben_fuer_Internet.pdf
Das ist aber auch nur Spekulation und ich würde mich auf nichts festlegen. Da die Umweltbedingungen wie Temperatur und Wasserqualität einen großen Einfluss auf den Ausgang der Krankheit haben, muss sich der angeblich resistente Stamm erst mal beweisen.


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Wenn ich schon lese: Immunschwäche mit anschliessendem Organversagen, dann passt das so ziemlich auf alle Krankheiten. Wenn die "Krankheit" gewinn, ist das Immunsystem immer platt gemacht worden!

100% steckt da ein Virus hinter. Der ist außerhalb des Organismus schön inaktiv und zudem soooooooo winzig, dass man ihn kaum finden wird. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man den erstmal nicht findet!


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> 100% steckt da ein Virus hinter. Der ist außerhalb des Organismus schön inaktiv und zudem soooooooo winzig, dass man ihn kaum finden wird. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man den erstmal nicht findet!



Als ich von den Gewebeveränderungen, Blutungen ect. gelesen habe, musste ich erst mal an die hämorrhagischen Fieber beim Menschen denken. Virus liegt schon sehr nahe.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber dann laut Fernsehbericht und Aussage Freilandversuche mit fremden Stämmen machen -  das sollte sich mal ein Verein erlauben...



Die bayrische Fischereifachberatung hält einen autochthonen Stamm aus der Breitach. Wenn es sich dabei um den resistenten Stamm hält, ist der weniger fremd, wie das was in Iller, Mangfall ect. drauf geht. Die meisten Donauzuflüsse sind mittlerweile mehr oder weniger stark mit atlantischen Forellen durchmischt.

Edit: Es ist der Breitach-Stamm. Ab 4 min geht es um die resistenten Forellen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEHjeepf4BA


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber dann laut Fernsehbericht und Aussage Freilandversuche mit fremden Stämmen machen -  das sollte sich mal ein Verein erlauben...



Ich sehe das etwas anders. Wenn aktuell 9 von 10 Forellen sterben, ist die Situation derart dramatisch, dass fast alles erlaubt ist, um den kompletten Zusammenbruch des Bestandes zu verhindern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Wenn aktuell 9 von 10 Forellen sterben, ist die Situation derart dramatisch, dass fast alles erlaubt ist, um den kompletten Zusammenbruch des Bestandes zu verhindern.


Dann sollten sie es mal mit anderen Fischen als Forellen versuchen, wenn die augenscheinlich da verrecken wegen dem Wasser, wenns schon wurscht ist, was man reinkippt..... 

Vielleicht würden Schlangenköpfe überleben? 





PS:
Ih war noch nie der Naturschutzmachhaltigsfanatiker, wie es die Verbände immer vor sich hertragen. bei mir rennste offene Türen ein mit Besatz, von dem auch Angler was haben...


----------



## Nidderauer (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> 100% steckt da ein Virus hinter. Der ist außerhalb des Organismus schön inaktiv und zudem soooooooo winzig, dass man ihn kaum finden wird. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man den erstmal nicht findet!



 Naja, ein Eiweiß halt, was der Körper ausschüttet, um den Weg ins Jenseits zu bereiten, wenn die Überlebensfähigkeit an der Belastungsgrenze angekommen ist.

 Ich wundere mich nur, dass die Fischereifachleute da nicht ganz so kompetent zu sein scheinen, wie die aus der Imkerei.

 Dort hätte die Erscheinung längst einen Namen, z.B. Forellen-Schwarz-Virus.

 Es gibt da nämlich auch so Sachen wie, Schwarze-Königinnen-Virus und Chronischer Bienen Paralyse Virus, da sind die Bienen auch schwarz, vor lauter Paral. Deshalb heißt der Virus auch so. Es wird aber trotzdem als schlimme ansteckende Erkrankung angesehen, statt als Vergiftung.

 Naja, vielleicht kommen die auch noch irgendwann dahinter, wenn sie dürfen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Es gibt da nämlich auch so Sachen wie, Schwarze-Königinnen-Virus und Chronischer Bienen Paralyse Virus, da sind die Bienen auch schwarz, vor lauter Paral. Deshalb heißt der Virus auch so. Es wird aber trotzdem als schlimme ansteckende Erkrankung angesehen, statt als Vergiftung.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht kommen die auch noch irgendwann dahinter, wenn sie dürfen.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Du erzählst hier einen ziemlichen Quark. Die Chronische Paralyse ist bei Bienen eindeutig eine Viruserkrankung und hat reinweg gar nichts mit einer Vergiftung zu tun.

Mein Vater ist seit mehr als 30 Jahren Imker und in der Seuchenberatung tätig, ich kenne mich da auch ein wenig aus. #h


----------



## Nidderauer (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Quark?

 Zeig doch einfach mal ein Bild von so einem bösen Virus.

 Müsste ja möglich sein heutzutage mit Raster-Elektronenmikroskop und weiß der Teufel, was es da noch alles gibt.

 Grüße Sven #h


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich halt, dass die ganzen "Experten", Wissenschaftler, die vom Verband, die von der Fischereifachberatung etc., die sowohl Angelvereinen immer erzählen, wie sie bewirtschaften sollen und die selber ihre eigenen Projekte (Bau diverser Stauseen mit Nährstoffüberfrachtung) nicht in Griff kriegen, hier ein bisschen im Spekulieren sind, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...
> 
> Aber dann laut Fernsehbericht und Aussage Freilandversuche mit fremden Stämmen machen - das sollte sich mal ein Verein erlauben...
> 
> Ich finde das spannend und werde das ein bisschen weiter verfolgen, wie das so ausgeht..


 
 Es sind halt auch nur Menschen, die Lösungen suchen.
 Nur der Wissensstand wird sich unterscheiden, nicht aber die Lösungswege.

 Entweder man geht es an, oder man meint die Natur sollte das schon selbst regeln.
 Für letzteres braucht es aber das Wissen der Spezialisten nicht, die eben auch nicht alles wissen.


----------



## Seele (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Ich habe erst mit einem Fischwirt darüber geredet. Es kein sein dass das Phänomen auch nur in einem bestimmten Teilstück auftritt. Oberhalb und unterhalb ist nichts.
Genauso verhält es sich mit Zuflüssen, im einen sterben sie im anderen nicht. 

Das traurige ist halt dass es nahezu keine Erkenntnisse dazu gibt und meistens der komplette Bestand über den Jordan geht. Abhilft gibt es einfach leider noch nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*

Wenn nahezu alle Bafos sterben, dann sind es Besatzfische?
Es wird also immer wieder nachbesetzt und die sterben immer und das seit Jahren? Und keiner weiß warum|bigeyes?
Bitte korrigiert ich bzw. klärt mich auf!


----------



## Nidderauer (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Forellensterben*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich habe erst mit einem Fischwirt darüber geredet. Es kein sein dass das Phänomen auch nur in einem bestimmten Teilstück auftritt. Oberhalb und unterhalb ist nichts.
> Genauso verhält es sich mit Zuflüssen, im einen sterben sie im anderen nicht.
> 
> Das traurige ist halt dass es nahezu keine Erkenntnisse dazu gibt und meistens der komplette Bestand über den Jordan geht. Abhilft gibt es einfach leider noch nicht.



 Die Erkenntnisse wird's auch nicht geben, wenn nicht endlich aussagekräftige Wasseruntersuchungen auf die gängigsten Gifte hin durchgeführt werden.

 Das ist doch nicht so schwierig, vor allem wenn das Phänomen immer nur regional begrenzt auftritt.

 Es scheitert aber wahrscheinlich an der Erlaubnis der Wasser-/Fischereibehörden, die Untersuchung durchzuführen. Deshalb muss das von privater Seite finanziert und ausgeführt werden und dann gleich zumindest in den regionalen Medien Verbreitung finden. 

 Das wird die Badegäste an der Isar schon interessieren, wenn sie in solchem Wasser baden, das für Fische ziemlich tödlich ist.

 Anders geht's offensichtlich nicht mehr hier bei uns, wenn Missstände beseitigt werden sollen. Das ist ja nicht nur in der Fischerei ein Riesenproblem.

 Grüße Sven


----------

